# Foredom TH 1/3 hp flex shaft tool?



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

what purpose is this tool vs. a dremel? or carving by hand? a nice tool though.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

The durability and quality of this tool surpasses the Dremel by a long shot. What I like about it besides the other mentioned aspects are you can control the speed with the foot pedal and remove a lot of material as needed (or as little) with no fatigue like you might get from doing it by hand plus you don't have to sharpen and or hone your tools . If properly maintained it should last 20 times longer than a Dremel.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I own 3 of these and they are nearly indestructible! Two are used on horses teeth at the clinic and one is used in the shop. My only negative experience is the foot control: there is very little travel between very slow and wide open. A dial rheostat would be more user friendly for me.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I Have a Similar One. They really Chew It Away When you want to. Love using it!!

Very Versatile piece of equipment. Will do Many Functions. I have both of the Hand Pieces 1" & 1/2" with different size Collets for different size Cutters, grinders etc.


----------



## RichTes (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a DD which is a benchtop version with a stand, so someone could get that from the start if they don't want to hang. I bought mine used and it works great, but the #30 handpiece needs bearings and is the old press fit type so that will be a bit of a project.

Rich


----------

